# Ajuda na compra de um anemómetro



## ppereira (22 Set 2008 às 17:52)

Boas tardes.
Aqui na empresa tenho um anemómetro BIOBLOCK que me pifou na ultima saída de campo.
É tão bom que para além de nunca funcionar muito bem ainda tem uns botões que nem uma criança consegue mexer com facilidade.

Resumindo se alguém tem alguma sugestão para uma nova aquisição, agradecia.
As duas características que tem que possuir são:
-Portátil (é para ser utilizado em saídas de campo quando vou fazer medições de ruído);
-barato (mais q 150 € acho um exagero).

para quem enviar sugestões, obrigado.

pp


----------



## Minho (22 Set 2008 às 23:05)

Não tenho experiência com anemómetros mas nesta loja  tens-los para todos as bolsas e utilizações


----------



## ct5iul (25 Nov 2008 às 19:40)

boas bem nao sei se estas a falar de anemometros de mão mas se for o caso posso te dizer que tenho um da marca inovalley ja a cerca de 3 anos e nunca teve problemas aqui fica o link de uma pagina para tu veres as carateristicas http://www.couleursduciel.com/produ...CESSOIRE&type=ANEMOMETRE&use=2&ref=ANEMO_AM02


----------



## Pico (25 Nov 2008 às 22:34)

http://www.silva.se/templates/Products____93.aspx?epslanguage=EN&productId={840E123F-17A8-43B4-85CC-B8E0F3C9FEEA}

boas, tenho o Summit e estou bastante satisfeito, costumo o usar regularmente e não tenho nada de mal a apontar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Nov 2008 às 09:39)

ct5iul disse:


> boas bem nao sei se estas a falar de anemometros de mão mas se for o caso posso te dizer que tenho um da marca inovalley ja a cerca de 3 anos e nunca teve problemas aqui fica o link de uma pagina para tu veres as carateristicas http://www.couleursduciel.com/produ...CESSOIRE&type=ANEMOMETRE&use=2&ref=ANEMO_AM02



Anemómetro bastante interessante e acessível, boa sugestão.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Nov 2008 às 19:25)

com que grau de precisão queres


----------



## globe89 (22 Abr 2012 às 23:35)

camrov8 disse:


> com que grau de precisão queres



boas, eu procurava, um anemómetro para proceder à sua instalação num determinado para proceder à recolha de dados, mas falam me em valores muito altos!

Sabe de algo?

Cumprimentos


----------

